# Home made bow targets



## Stump06 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody ever make their own? I'm thinking about trying to build one myself. Just wondering if any of you have ever tried it or had any tips. 

BH


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Old boat dock floats (styrofoam) work good if you can find one....
Cheap...Got mine for free !!!!!

Mine is 4ftX2ftX2ft....Kinda hard to pull arrows out of tho, except
Carbons...They blow right thru.....


----------



## trial&error (Apr 12, 2010)

I used boxes packed full of foam, when I couldn't afford a target.  probably cost me more in arrows than it would have to just buy a target.


----------



## Stump06 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, I've heard celotex works pretty good too. I've thought about using cardboard and making a block type target. I'll find something that works sooner or later


----------



## killNgrill (Apr 12, 2010)

old clothes are good for "filler"... stops arrows real good


----------



## Jayrod (Apr 13, 2010)

I made a 4'hx4'wx2'd box outta 2"x2"s and wrapped it in chicken wire filled it with old torn up clothes...worked great.


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 13, 2010)

I made one using 2x8x3’L  for a frame.  I then used chicken wire and several layers of old carpet for front and back covers.  I tightly packed the interior with used shrink wrap for the filler.  The shrink wrap stops 300 fps arrows and cross bow bolts.  Arrow removal is easy.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Apr 13, 2010)

I had a couple, both frames built from 2X4's and filled with old cloths etc.  I used old carpet to put on the front and back to make it flat, then stretched chiken wire over both
the front and back.  They lasted 10 years or so, with a lil bit
of old cloth thrown in from time to time.  The ckicken wire does NOT hurt the arrow.  The are for FIELD POINTS ONLY  
Old styrofoam is great oo, but arrows don't pull as easy and once it starts to get dry, it breaks off and leaves a mess in the yard


----------



## storeman (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought a small tarp from Wal-mart and had my wife sew the edges together using old fishing line and made a bag about twice the size of a pillow case. I then filled it with old clothes that I cut up. My arrows dig in about 8 to 12 inches. Cost me about 4 bucks for the tarp, 6 bucks for the clothes at a yard sale, $10 total for my target. Sweet deal for a year worth of shooting.


----------



## preacher (Apr 14, 2010)

After reading about some of the home made targets on here and over at AT I brought a cardboard box home from work that measured about 20x 17x10".  I filled it with old clothes pressed down really tight and then taped up the seams and openings.  It's AWESOME!  Until I weatherproof it I'm putting it away after I shoot each time.  It stops arrows as good as any target I've used, and I can pull the arrows out very easily with a couple of fingers.  I imagine arrow removal might vary depending on what type of material you fill it with.  Mine is filled with old army pants (with all of the buttons and buckles removed), t shirts, towels, and socks.  I used what I had on hand and didn't spend a dime on it.  It's easily the best target I've had so far for field tips and it only took about a half hour to make it!


----------



## j.irvin (Apr 14, 2010)

x2 on the cardboard box filled with old clothes.  It works great.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2010)

Stump06 said:


> Thanks, I've heard celotex works pretty good too. I've thought about using cardboard and making a block type target. I'll find something that works sooner or later



celotex works but make sure you get the type that is NOT impregnated with tar.  Ruins arrows!


----------



## bigpig (Apr 17, 2010)

we took out a bunch of carpet from the house layerd it up i think 6 or 8 layers about 4ft by 4ft.  took 2 boards and sandwhich the top of carped in the boards hung it from a old swing set.  Works really good for a target and a back stop for missing a 3d target. Will probably stop 350fps .


----------



## whitworth (Apr 17, 2010)

*Dang, is this recession making*

$900 bow users  use home made bow targets? 

Just kidding.  

I've been using home made targets for decades.  

One time I just bundled up a lot of newspapers with two ropes and hung it in a wood frame.  That was a permanent site target. 

For my more used moveable targets, I use an insulated foam sheet, 4' x 8', from a building supply store. (found near the roll insulation)   I cut them into 2' x 2' sheets, put folded newspaper in between and tape the ends with masking tape.  Use small stickers from an office supply for the "target."

To extend the useful life, I rotate the 2' x 2' sheets and replace the newspaper full of holes.

They are light weight and convenient if the home range is a short walk.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 19, 2010)

find an old mattress and use it for your background.  Its big and will stop your arrows!


----------



## Grey Man (Apr 20, 2010)

Newspapers, cardboard and magazines jammed into a cardboard box. A disposable, recyclable target that costs nothing and when it dies, you just make a new one.


----------



## BowArrow (Apr 22, 2010)

In the 70', our archery club got a large bail of twain from a local carpet mill. It lasted several years in the weather. Arrows with field points were easy to remove. It was the best target I have ever seen for field points plus it was free.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 23, 2010)

Deerhead said:


> I made one using 2x8x3’L  for a frame.  I then used chicken wire and several layers of old carpet for front and back covers.  I tightly packed the interior with used shrink wrap for the filler.  The shrink wrap stops 300 fps arrows and cross bow bolts.  Arrow removal is easy.



Mine are very similar but filled with rags. 2X8's or 10's- 4' square with legs. I've got three 20, 40 and 70 yds. Works great and lasts for years. 
2 are on the left side and one you cant see back in the woods. Thats a blob under the 1st one. This pic was taken yesterday in DeKalb.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Apr 23, 2010)

get an old burlap bag or a woven feed sack and stuff it full of old clothes.  it will work the same as any bag target the stores sell.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 28, 2010)

Heres a better pic. Those white PVC stakes are 10 yds apart. Mine have lights on em. They last for years.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Brown paper grocery bags with folded over newspaper works good and the small side looks like a deer.  Another good one that I like is a stack of boxes stapped together with a couple of ratchet straps.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Got me to thinking - this is actually my prefered target at home.


----------



## clickclick (May 2, 2010)

We use this method. 
How ever big you want your target cut 2x2 and make a box frame about 24" thick. Then wrap it with chickem wire and staple it to the frame. Don't staple it across the top yet. Pack it with old rags, old clothes, corn bags, berlap from an old stand, etc. pack it somewhat tight. Now staple the top. Wrap and staple it with indoor/outdoor carpet. This is what we use as one of our targets and it is 4'x4' and have used it for several years now. Good luck


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (May 7, 2010)

find someone who has gotten new carpet, take the carpet pad and roll it up in a big cylinder.  You can shoot any side and it will last years.   I have one I have been shooting for 4 years now.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (May 10, 2010)

> I made one using 2x8x3’L for a frame. I then used chicken wire and several layers of old carpet for front and back covers. I tightly packed the interior with used shrink wrap for the filler. The shrink wrap stops 300 fps arrows and cross bow bolts. Arrow removal is easy.
> 
> Mine are very similar but filled with rags. 2X8's or 10's- 4' square with legs. I've got three 20, 40 and 70 yds. Works great and lasts for years.
> 2 are on the left side and one you cant see back in the woods. Thats a blob under the 1st one. This pic was taken yesterday in DeKalb



Does the chicken wire not damage arrows?


----------



## Deerhead (May 10, 2010)

Reed Creek Head Hunter said:


> Does the chicken wire not damage arrows?



NO chicken wire will not damage the arrow.  I have been shooting at my home made target for several years with the same arrows and it has not hurt them at all.


----------

